
You Have the Right to Anonymity - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/you-have-the-right-to-anonymity-cec4ab82911f
======
hazz99
“Saying that you don’t care about the right to privacy because you have
nothing to hide is no different than saying you don’t care about freedom of
speech because you have nothing to say. It’s a deeply anti-social principle
because rights are not just individual, they’re collective, and what may not
have value to you today may have value to an entire population, an entire
people, an entire way of life tomorrow. And if you don’t stand up for it, then
who will?”

I've never heard this quote before. It's great!

------
mikro2nd
This is rich coming from a site that perpetually nags me with "We've seen you
before. You should sign up!" to the point where I almost never bother to click
through to any article on Hackernoon any more.

